# Smoking cheese on a Hot Day....



## swalker (Jul 15, 2017)

Iced Cheese...Not really, but it has been too hot to smoke cheese lately. So I helped it out today. It was around 75 degrees when I put the cheese on. The pan of ice really helped. It has been on for about 4 hours. It is 90 degrees now. I just pulled it and have it cooling in the fridge. I was hoping the ice would keep it from totally melting and it did fine. 1 8oz sharp cheddar, 1 8oz pepper jack and 1 8oz NYC White Cheddar.. Of course we know Cheese will flat out melt when it hist 100 degrees. The ice saved me today.  Did I mention Apple is my go too pellets for Cheese.

Traeger on my friends!!!!













cheese-ice.jpg



__ swalker
__ Jul 15, 2017


















cheese-ice1.jpg



__ swalker
__ Jul 15, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2017)

The cheese looks great!

Nice color!

Al


----------



## lantzy75 (Jul 28, 2017)

I just smoked some cheese yesterday too. Outdoor temps were in the 90s, so I was worried the cheese would melt. But a water pan filled with ice helped keep cooking temps in the good range. 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

Looks great to me!


----------

